# Best size for a Nano Tank???



## jnaneshhegde (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi guys,
I am planning to get a Nano tank for planted aquarium. Please suggest best and suitable dimensions for a nano tank, and also suggest me the accessories for this ie(lighting, filter and what else)...

suggestions please 
regards


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC!

If you are new to planted tanks or aquaria in general, remember that very small tanks (less than 10 gallons) are not very stable and things can go wrong in a hurry. If you are a beginner, you are more likely to be successful with a medium sized tank, like a 20 gallon. In general, the smaller the tank, the more difficult it is to maintain. Very small tanks require very small, slow growing plants that may not be commonly available.

That said, I have a 3.5 gallon JBJ picotope with the original light and filter that I love. The light is not bright enough for anything but low-light plants, but the crypts, anubias, and mosses have done well and have been easy to maintain.


----------



## jnaneshhegde (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks Michael...
Yes i am a beginner for aquarium tanks... I have a big round cement tank of 3 ft diameter and 2 ft height. Its in natural sunlight with 40% shade-net. I had left 2 guppies in that 2 yrs back and now its no is 200+ .. You see a tremendous growth in natural tanks. Now i want to go for a glass tank on my desk. So what best dimensions i can go for...

-jnanesh


----------

